# About sharks in NC



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I was fishing with my son Tater and a friend
in front of Frisco Airport on Sunday catching seamullet and bluefish.. Well,while we were chatin and catchin my son drags up a stinky shark carcus.. Sandtiger about 20 or 25lb.. Someone had "beheaded" him,and left him there.. 

These are illegal to keep at any size in NC,and to cut the head off and leave it there?? I thought this stuff was over back in the 80's when everyone for the most part went to catch and release??


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sorry to hear about that kenny


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

can you say touron? he caught the fish, and decided he wanted the choppers but not the rest of it. that is reprehensible.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'm guilty*

but only guilty back in the 70's when it was considered "in vogue" to go out and kill a big shark,and yes I did eat them too..   After a few yrs,I saw the errors of my ways and went to catch and release. "Assumed" that this day and time would have better sense. As the saying goes "assume" and it makes an ass out of u and me..  I knew the deal as soon as Tater drug the carcus up there,that they were going for the jaws. For those that don't fish NC waters that much,if caught with a sandtiger in your possesion,you will be fined..

Please folks,if you catch a big shark,unless it's good table fare and legal,please release it..


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

there's a difference in what you did and this yahoo because you ate the shark


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

DD,

Are sandtigers now a protected species in NC?
I had not heard....


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> DD,
> 
> Are sandtigers now a protected species in NC?
> I had not heard....


They are classified as a "prohibited species". If I am not mistaken, I believe they are Federaly protected. 

Someone please correct me if this is not accurate.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

OK, did a little googling........
I wasn't aware of the species that must be released, although I don't keep any anyway...  

*Species That May Be Kept*
_Large Coastal Sharks_
Sandbar 
Lemon
Blacktip 
Bull
Spinner 
Great hammerhead
Tiger 
Smooth hammerhead
Silky 
Scalloped hammerhead
Nurse
_Small Coastal Sharks_
Atlantic sharpnose 
Blacknose
Finetooth 
Bonnethead
_Pelagic Sharks_
Shortfin mako 
Oceanic whitetip
Common thresher 
Blue
Porbeagle

*Species That MUST Be Released**
White 
Narrowtooth
Dusky 
Caribbean sharpnose
Sand tiger 
Smalltail
Bigeye sand tiger 
Atlantic angel
Whale 
Longfin mako
Basking 
Bigeye thresher
Bignose 
Sevengill
Galapagos Sixgill
Night 
Bigeye sixgill
Caribbean reef
*Sharks must be released immediately with a
minimum of injury without removing them from the
water.

this is a cut/paste from a link on shark attacks that had shark regs from 2001 way down on page 35
http://www.vbgov.com/dept/ems/vgn_files/shark_taskforce_finalreport.pdf


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Dr Bubba*

Can't get that one up on mine,too much virus protection,I guess..  Anyway,is that Federal Regs??


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*25 lb. sand tiger ??*

Why on earth would anyone want the tiny little jaws from a 25 lb. Sand Tiger?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bstarling said:


> Why on earth would anyone want the tiny little jaws from a 25 lb. Sand Tiger?


Why do [email protected] throw 25 doggies on the beach???? Its a retorical question. Like Forrest said....Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

DD,

I believe federal regs, yup. But they must be including State waters too.

I did a google search on "sandtiger regulations", looked thru more links to pages with various state's regs, and they all mentioned these sharks as being illegal to possess.

man, I've been outta the loop.........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstarling said:


> Why on earth would anyone want the tiny little jaws from a 25 lb. Sand Tiger?


 Believe it or not even a 25lb Sandtiger has a pretty good set.. The teeth are impressive even if the size would not be.. Still no need in killing it and to top it off wasting it and leaving carcus on the beach..  

So the regs are Federal,IMHO think that is a good thing,at least from what I have seen in the #'s of these critters over the yrs..


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

snaggle tooth sandtiger  

I was interested in the other no take sharks too.
Didn't realize duskys were hurtin. We see em up here on 9ft shoal mixed in with sandbars, and man they look so much alike. There's a slight difference, but if someone wanted to take one they sure could take the wrong one.

Cdog was tellin me this eve that he looked at VA regs and didn't see anything about these sharks. Yet the few state reg pages I saw all mentioned it. Sure enough, just checked the regs on VMRC page and no mention whatsoever about these no take sharks.

Whas up wif dat?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Whas up wif dat?


 It be Va,dat's whas up wid dat... 

I'm no big shark id man either,Bubba,but the ole Va Beach Sharker buds of mine said the difference was in the teeth,Brown or Sandbar as called today,has very even set of choppers,dusky has those jacked rascals.. Darkness,maybe able to help here..


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Best way to tell the diff is the dorsal. Dusky's is smaller and set farther back in relation to the pecs. Other than that, you need a microscope to look at the pattern on the skin.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yeah, I've always done the ID with dorsal placement vs. pec fins between those two.
I also understand all shark teeth are unique per species. I guess that's nice in the lab or whatever, but a little too close and personal for "in the field" IDs....


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Teeth*

The sandbar is one of the "ragged tooth" sharks. The duskie has an even tooth pattern with serrations on them. The sand bar's teeth are smooth and really crooked(ragged).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Dr. Bubba*



> http://www.vbgov.com/dept/ems/vgn_f...finalreport.pdf


Man, the details surrounding the two shark attacks in 2001 makes for some scary reading.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Man, the details surrounding the two shark attacks in 2001 makes for some scary reading.


The URL got truncated. Can you repost it? Might need to enclose in the URL tags.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

fishingeek said:


> The URL got truncated. Can you repost it? Might need to enclose in the URL tags.


And yall wonder why his name is fishingGEEK? anyone who knows what all them names is and what they are used for  Hey bud agaian it was great meetn ya and maybe next time the boss lady might let ya slipaway and we can get in some hard fishing time. Ya look like ya have a good one there so hang onto her.
Shark pole will soon be done now just got to get a reel for them toothies and mount a fighting chair in the bed of the truck. Wonder if the wife would notice the Lazy-boy missing?


----------



## TiCAToSS (Mar 21, 2005)

Take a picture, it lasts longer....


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Shooter, it was really nice meet'n ya too! I hope we can do it again. Yeah, that trip was not an official fishin trip as you heard.  I'm trying to make next weekend a real boys only fishin trip.  

I'm definitely into some Shark'n. I've never targeted them but it sounds like fun!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*re-post*

Reposting the non-truncated URL with enclosed tags.

Just what the hell does that mean???  

http://www.vbgov.com/dept/ems/vgn_files/shark_taskforce_finalreport.pdf


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Reposting the non-truncated URL with enclosed tags.
> 
> Just what the hell does that mean???
> 
> http://www.vbgov.com/dept/ems/vgn_files/shark_taskforce_finalreport.pdf


If you right click on the hyper link go to properties, the other doesn't show the full complete URL, this one here does. I think it means something got cut off. What do I know, English is my second language.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Reposting the non-truncated URL with enclosed tags.
> 
> Just what the hell does that mean???
> 
> http://www.vbgov.com/dept/ems/vgn_files/shark_taskforce_finalreport.pdf


It worked! Thanks.


----------

